# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  यौन शक्ति बढ़ाने के कुछ सरल घरेलू उपाय

## Teach Guru

इस भाग दौड़ और तनाव भरी ज़िन्दगी तथा अनियमति और अनहेल्दी भोजन के कारण पुरुषों में कमजोरी की समस्या आजकल आम है। नपुंसकता, स्वप्नदोष, धातु दोष आदि ऐसी समस्याएं हैं जो वैवाहिक जीवन को बहुत अधिक प्रभावित करती हैं। असंयमित खान-पान या शरीर में पोषक तत्वों के कारण या अन्य गलत आदतों से  पुरुषों को दुर्बलता या कमजोरी की परेशानी होने लगती है। आज हम आपको बताने जा रहे हैं बेहद साधारण घरेलू नुस्खे जिनसे आप इस समस्या से बहुत जल्द छुटकारा पा सकते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

*1. आंवला* - 2 चम्मच आंवला के रस में एक छोटा चम्मच सूखे आंवले का चूर्ण तथा एक चम्मच शुद्ध शहद मिलाकर दिन में दो बार सेवन करना चाहिए। इसके इस्तेमाल से सेक्स शक्ति धीरे-धीरे बढ़ती चली जाएगी। इस प्रकार की परेशानी में आंवला बहुत फायदेमंद होता है। अत: प्रतिदिन रात्रि में गिलास में थोड़ा सा हुआ सुखा आंवले का चूर्ण लें और उसमें पानी भर दें। सुबह उठने के बाद इस पानी में हल्दी मिलाएं एवं छानकर पीएं। आंवले के चूर्ण में मिश्री पीसकर मिलाएं। इसके बाद प्रतिदिन रात को सोने से पहले करीब एक चम्मच इस मिश्रित चूर्ण का सेवन करें। इसके बाद थोड़ा सा पानी पीएं। जिन लोगों को अत्याधिक स्वप्नदोष होने की समस्या है, वे प्रतिदिन आंवले का मुरब्बा खाएं।

----------


## Teach Guru

*2. सेब* -  एक सेब में जितनी हो सके उतनी लौंग लगा दीजिए। इसी तरह का एक अच्छा सा बड़े आकार का नींबू ले लीजिए। इसमें जितनी ज्यादा से ज्यादा हो सके, लौंग लगाकर दोनों फलों को एक सप्ताह तक किसी बर्तन में ढककर रख दीजिए। एक सप्ताह बाद दोनों फलों में से लौंग निकालकर अलग-अलग बोतल में भरकर रख लें। पहले दिन नींबू वाले दो लौंग को बारीक कूटकर बकरी के दूध के साथ सेवन करें। इस तरह से बदल-बदलकर 40 दिनों तक 2-2 लौंग खाएं। यह एक तरह से सेक्स क्षमता को बढ़ाने वाला एक बहुत ही सरल उपाय है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*3. अश्वगंधा* - अश्वगंधा का चूर्ण, असगंध तथा बिदारीकंद को 100-100 ग्राम की मात्रा में लेकर बारीक चूर्ण बना लें। 
चूर्ण को आधा चम्मच मात्रा में दूध के साथ सुबह और शाम लेना चाहिए। 
यह मिश्रण वीर्य को ताकतवर बनाकर शीघ्रपतन की समस्या से छुटकारा दिलाता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*4. सोंठ* - 4 ग्राम सोंठ, 4 ग्राम सेमल का गोंद, 2 ग्राम अकरकरा, 28 ग्राम पिप्पली तथा 30 ग्राम काले तिल को एकसाथ मिलाकर तथा कूटकर बारीक चूर्ण बना लें। 
रात को सोते समय आधा चम्मच चूर्ण लेकर ऊपर से एक गिलास गर्म दूध पी लें। यह रामबाण औषधि शरीर की कमजोरी को दूर करती है और सेक्स शक्ति को बढ़ाती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*5. अजवायन* - 100 ग्राम अजवायन को सफेद प्याज के रस में भिगोकर सुखा लें। सूखने के बाद उसे फिर से प्याज के रस में गीला करके सुखा लें। इस तरह से तीन बार करें। उसके बाद इसे कूटकर किसी बोतल में भरकर रख लें। 
आधा चम्मच इस चूर्ण को एक चम्मच पिसी हुई मिश्री के साथ मिलाकर खा जाएं। फिर ऊपर से हल्का गर्म दूध पी लें। करीब-करीब एक महीने तक इस मिश्रण का उपयोग करें। इस दौरान संभोग बिल्कुल भी नहीं करना चाहिए।
 यह सेक्स क्षमता को बढ़ाने वाला सबसे अच्छा उपाय है

----------


## Teach Guru

*6. छुहारे* - चार-पांच छुहारे, दो-तीन काजू और दो बादाम को 300 ग्राम दूध में खूब अच्छी तरह से उबालकर तथा पकाकर दो चम्मच मिश्री मिलाकर रोजाना रात को सोते समय लेना चाहिए। इससे यौन इच्छा और काम करने की शक्ति बढ़ती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*7. गाजर* - 1 किलो गाजर, चीनी 400 ग्राम, खोआ 250  ग्राम, दूध 500 ग्राम, कद्यूकस किया हुआ नारियल 10 ग्राम, किशमिश 10 ग्राम, काजू बारीक कटे हुए 10-15 पीस, एक चांदी का वर्क और 4चम्मच देशी घी ले लें। गाजर को कद्दूकस करके कडा़ही में डालकर पकाएं। पानी के सूख जाने पर इसमें दूध, खोआ और चीनी डाल दें तथा इसे चम्मच से चलाते रहें। जब यह सारा मिश्रण गाढ़ा होने को हो तो इसमें नारियल, किशमिश, बादाम और काजू डाल दें। जब यह गाढ़ा हो जाए तो थाली में देशी घी लगाकर हलवे को थाली पर निकालें और ऊपर से चांदी का वर्क लगा दें। इस हलवे को चार-चार चम्मच सुबह और शाम खाकर ऊपर से दूध पीना चाहिए। यह वीर्यशक्ति बढ़ाकर शरीर को मजबूत रखता है। इससे सेक्स शक्ति भी बढ़ती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*8. इमली* -आधा किलो इमली के बीज लेकर उसके दो हिस्से कर दें। इन बीजों को तीन दिनों तक पानी में भिगोकर रख लें। इसके बाद छिलकों को उतारकर बाहर फेंक दें और सफेद बीजों को खरल में डालकर पीसें।
 फिर इसमें आधा किलो पिसी मिश्री मिलाकर कांच के खुले मुंह वाली एक चौड़ी बोतल में रख लें। आधा चम्मच सुबह और शाम के समय में दूध के साथ लें। इस तरह से यह उपाय वीर्य के जल्दी गिरने के रोग तथा संभोग करने की ताकत में बढ़ोतरी करता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*9. कौंच का बीज* - 100 ग्राम कौंच के बीज और 100  ग्राम तालमखाना को कूट-पीसकर चूर्ण बना लें फिर इसमें 200 ग्राम मिश्री पीसकर मिला लें। 
हल्के गर्म दूध में आधा चम्मच चूर्ण मिलाकर रोजाना इसको पीना चाहिए। इसको पीने से वीर्य गाढ़ा हो जाता है और नामर्दी दूर होती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*10. चोबचीनी* -100 ग्राम तालमखाने के बीज, 100 ग्राम चोबचीनी, 100 ग्राम ढाक का गोंद, 100 ग्राम मोचरस तथा 250 ग्राम मिश्री को कूट-पीसकर चूर्ण बना लें। रोजाना सुबह के समय एक चम्मच चूर्ण में 4 चम्मच मलाई मिलाकर खाएं। यह मिश्रण यौन रुपी कमजोरी, नामर्दी तथा वीर्य का जल्दी गिरना जैसे रोग को खत्म कर देता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*11. प्याज* -आधा चम्मच सफेद प्याज का रस, आधा चम्मच शहद और आधा चम्मच मिश्री के चूर्ण को मिलाकर सुबह और शाम सेवन करें। यह मिश्रण वीर्यपतन को दूर करने के लिए काफी उपयोगी रहता है।
सफेद प्याज के रस को अदरक के रस के साथ मिलाकर शुद्ध शहद तथा देशी घी पांच-पांच ग्राम की मात्रा में लेकर एक साथ मिलाकर सुबह नियम से एक माह तक सेवन करें और लाभ देखें इससे यौन क्षमता में अभूतपूर्व वृद्धि देखी जाती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*12. ढाक* - ढाक के 100 ग्राम गोंद को तवे पर भून लें। फिर 100 ग्राम तालमखानों को घी के साथ भूनें। उसके बाद दोनों को बारीक काटकर आधा चम्मच सुबह और शाम को दूध के साथ खाना खाने के दो-तीन घंटे पहले ही इसका सेवन करें। इसके कुछ ही दिनों के बाद वीर्य का पतलापन दूर होता है तथा सेक्स क्षमता में बहुत अधिक रुप से वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*13. जायफल* - 15 ग्राम जायफल, 20 ग्राम हिंगुल भस्म, 5 ग्राम अकरकरा और 10 ग्राम केसर को मिलाकर बारीक पीस लें। इसके बाद इसमें शहद मिलाकर इमामदस्ते में घोटें। उसके बाद चने के बराबर छोटी-छोटी गोलियां बना लें। रोजाना रात को सोने से 2 पहले 2 गोलियां गाढ़े दूध के साथ सेवन करें। इससे शिश्न (लिंग) का ढ़ीलापन दूर होता है तथा नामर्दी दूर हो जाती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*14. इलायची* - इलायची के दानों का चूर्ण 2 ग्राम, जावित्री का चूर्ण 1 ग्राम, बादाम के 5 पीस और मिश्री 10 ग्राम ले लें। बादाम को रात के समय पानी में भिगोकर रख दें। सुबह के वक्त उसे पीसकर पेस्ट की तरह बना लें। फिर उसमें अन्य पदार्थ मिलाकर तथा दो चम्मच मक्खन मिलाकर विस्तार रुप से रोजाना सुबह के वक्त इसको सेवन करें। यह वीर्य को बढ़ाता है तथा शरीर में ताकत लाकर सेक्स शक्ति को बढ़ाता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*15. तुलसी* - 15 ग्राम तुलसी के बीज और 30 ग्राम सफेद मुसली लेकर चूर्ण बनाएं, फिर उसमें 60 ग्राम मिश्री पीसकर मिला दें और शीशी में भरकर रख दें। 
5 ग्राम की मात्रा में यह चूर्ण सुबह-शाम गाय के दूध के साथ सेवन करें इससे यौन दुर्बलता दूर होती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*16. लहसुन* - 200 ग्राम लहसुन पीसकर उसमें 60 मिली शहद मिलाकर एक साफ-सुथरी शीशी में भरकर ढक्कन लगाएं और किसी भी अनाज में 31 दिन के लिए रख दें। 
31 दिनों के बाद 10 ग्राम की मात्रा में 40 दिनों तक इसको लें। इससे यौन शक्ति बढ़ती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*17. हल्दी* - वीर्य अधिक पतला होने पर 1 चम्मच शहद में एक चम्मच हल्दी पाउडर मिलाकर रोजाना सुबह के समय खाली पेट सेवन करना चाहिए। 
इसका विस्तृत रुप से इस्तेमाल करने से संभोग करने की शक्ति बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*18. उड़द की दाल* - आधा चम्मच उड़द की दाल और कौंच की दो-तीन कोमल कली को बारीक पीसकर सुबह तथा शाम को लेना चाहिए। यह उपाय काफी फायदेमंद है। इस नुस्खे को रोजाना लेने से सेक्स करने की ताकत बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*19. शंखपुष्पी* - शंखपुष्पी 100 ग्राम, ब्राह्नी 100 ग्राम, असंगध 50 ग्राम, तज 50 ग्राम, मुलहठी 50 ग्राम, शतावर 50 ग्राम, विधारा 50 ग्राम तथा शक्कर 450 ग्राम को बारीक कूट-पीसकर चूर्ण बनाकर एक-एक चम्मच की मात्रा में सुबह और शाम को लेना चाहिए। 
इस चूर्ण को तीन महीनों तक रोजाना सेवन करने से नाईट-फाल (स्वप्न दोष), वीर्य की कमजोरी तथा नामर्दी आदि रोग समाप्त होकर सेक्स शक्ति में ताकत आती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*20. उंटगन के बीज* - 6 ग्राम उंटगन के बीज, 6 ग्राम तालमखाना तथा 6 ग्राम गोखरू को समान मात्रा में लेकर आधा लीटर दूध में मिलाकर पकाएं। 
यह मिश्रण लगभग आधा रह जाने पर इसे उतारकर ठंडा हो जाने दें। इसे रोजाना 21 दिनों तक समय अनुसार लेते रहें। इससे नपुंसकता (नामर्दी) रोग दूर हो जाता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*21. गोखरू* - सूखा आंवला, गोखरू, कौंच के बीज, सफेद मूसली और गुडुची सत्व- इन पांचो पदार्थों को समान मात्रा में लेकर चूर्ण बना लें। 
एक चम्मच देशी घी और एक चम्मच मिश्री में एक चम्मच चूर्ण मिलाकर रात को सोते समय इस मिश्रण को लें। इसके बाद एक गिलास गर्म दूध पी लें। 
इस चूर्ण से सेक्स कार्य में अत्यंत शक्ति आती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*22. बरगद* - सूर्यास्त से पहले बरगद के पेड़ से उसके पत्ते तोड़कर उसमें से निकलने वाले दूध की 10-15 बूंदें बताशे पर रखकर खाएं। 
इसके प्रयोग से आपका वीर्य भी बनेगा और सेक्स शक्ति भी अधिक हो जाएगी।

----------


## Teach Guru

*23. पीपल* - पीपल का फल और पीपल की कोमल जड़ को बराबर मात्रा में लेकर चटनी बना लें। 
इस 2 चम्मच चटनी को 100 मि.ली. दूध तथा 400 मि.ली. पानी में मिलाकर उसे लगभग चौथाई भाग होने तक पकाएं।
 फिर उसे छानकर आधा कप सुबह और शाम को पी लें। इसके इस्तेमाल करने से वीर्य में तथा सेक्स करने की ताकत में वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*24. त्रिफला* - एक चम्मच त्रिफला के चूर्ण को रात को सोते समय 5 मुनक्कों के साथ लेना चाहिए तथा ऊपर से ठंडा पानी पिएं। 
यह चूर्ण पेट के सभी प्रकार के रोग, स्वप्नदोष तथा वीर्य का शीघ्र गिरना आदि रोगों को दूर करके शरीर को मजबूती प्रदान करता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*25. सफेद मूसली* - सालम मिश्री, तालमखाना, सफेद मूसली, कौंच के बीज, गोखरू तथा ईसबगोल- इन सबको समान मात्रा में मिलाकर बारीक चूर्ण बना लें। इ
स एक चम्मच चूर्ण में मिश्री मिलाकर सुबह-शाम दूध के साथ पीना चाहिए। यह वीर्य को ताकतवर बनाता है तथा सेक्स शक्ति में अधिकता लाता है।

----------


## donsplender

> *22. बरगद* - सूर्यास्त से पहले बरगद के पेड़ से उसके पत्ते तोड़कर उसमें से निकलने वाले दूध की 10-15 बूंदें बताशे पर रखकर खाएं। 
> इसके प्रयोग से आपका वीर्य भी बनेगा और सेक्स शक्ति भी अधिक हो जाएगी।


मित्र सभी उपाय बढिया है !!


बरगद वाला उपाय मेरे द्वारा सुझाने पर बहुत मित्रों ने उपनाया और लाभ प्राप्त किया ।...पर इसमें पत्तों से दूध सूर्यास्त के समय बिल्कुल नहीं निकलता या ना के बराबर निकलता है ! इस हेतु एकदम सवेरे का समय ही ठीक रहता है !

----------

